# Does a Shrimp Only Tank Need Light?



## Ajax_xajA (Aug 3, 2011)

As title states, I was just pondering whether or not a shrimp only tank actually needs light, or if they would be able to thrive in an environment where ambient lighting would be their only light source, except for 2-3 hours a day when feeding would occur.


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

What kind of shrimp? How much ambient lighting? Enough for algae growth for them to graze on?


----------



## Ajax_xajA (Aug 3, 2011)

Most likely Neos, but let's generalize here and say both neos and taiwan bees. Is algae growth necessary to a healthy shrimp colony? I've got a t5HO fixture with 1x39W on a 12G Long, which I think is just waaay too much lighting. Most likely not enough ambient lighting for algae growth, it's fairly dark (think lightly curtained windows) for most of the day.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Shrimp barely eat algae. They feed on the biofilm that grows on the surface of your tank, plants, and decor. However, if you have a lot of shrimp you'll probably need to feed them as well.


----------



## Ajax_xajA (Aug 3, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Shrimp barely eat algae. They feed on the biofilm that grows on the surface of your tank, plants, and decor. However, if you have a lot of shrimp you'll probably need to feed them as well.


Feeding won't be an issue, I'll be supplementing with BorneoWild foods. Do the shrimp themselves actually need to live in a lit environment? I know for a fact that humans essentially need sunlight to survive, but apparently many dwarf shrimp originate from heavily shaded rivers/streams?


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm sure they'd appreciate some light. 

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

No. They don't need light. All lights over fish only or any kind of tanks of that sort are strictly for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Why even keep them if you can't see them?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

They do need light. Not only would it be inhumane to deprive them of light, their colors would eventually disappear.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ajax_xajA said:


> Feeding won't be an issue, I'll be supplementing with BorneoWild foods. Do the shrimp themselves actually need to live in a lit environment? I know for a fact that humans essentially need sunlight to survive, but apparently many dwarf shrimp originate from heavily shaded rivers/streams?


Their colors won't be as good, but they will definitely be able to survive with ambient light.


----------



## eco (Feb 23, 2012)

mordalphus said:


> They do need light. Not only would it be inhumane to deprive them of light, their colors would eventually disappear.


Your joking right?


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

You would need periods of darkness and light, but the light intensity itself does not need to be very high.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

No, I'm not. Would you keep a dog in a dark room its whole life?


----------



## Blue Falcon (Nov 9, 2009)

I like to replicate a natural day/night cycle. I think a natural environment (for any animal) greatly effects their psychological well being and in turn their overall health. They have evolved over thousands of years to live in a certain habitat, and it's our job to replicate that as closely as possible. I think factors such as natural environment are often overlooks in the aquarium hobby, but are just as important as clean water. For example, an anemone has no brain, but is hardwired as a natural reaction to pick a place within the aquarium where they are happy, including light, flow, and substrate.

Will they live in darkness, most likely, and perhaps well enough for human observation to justify, but IMHO, they will not be as happy as they could in a lite aquarium.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Light increases the enzymatic activities and general metabolic rate. It also increases photo - oxidation and respiration rates. Animals found in caves have low rate of metabolism. Unless you have cave shrimp, they'll need live to adjust to a daily cycle.


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

You guys are missing a HUGE detail, there will be light, it just won't be ridiculously bright. 

In fact, they'll essentially be in the same light as the aforementioned dog, it hangs out throughout the house with lights off using only ambient lighting.

It's not like theyll be locked away in a closet with 0 light, they'll have light, they'll see what they need to.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

My tanks lights are off during the day because that's when I am typically not home. No point having lights on when I can't be there to watch my shrimp. That said, the room they are in is well lit with windows and overhead lighting. When the tank lights are off and it's daylight and the room lights are on, it's still pretty darn dark in my tanks. So IMO ambient light is NOT good enough. To the OP, suck it up and put a light on the tank and turn it on 8 hours a day. If you can't afford the light or the electric to power the light, you're in the wrong hobby.


----------



## Blue Falcon (Nov 9, 2009)

if there is sufficient ambient room light, I think that is enough for a natural day/night cycle. Especially since some of these shrimp naturally live in streams where tree coverage may provide constant shade. Sorry if I sounded a little harsh in my earlier post.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Youre fine BF. We're all just making sure we do right by these little guys and that they are comfortable. i'm sure its not a torture chamber or a pit by any means. If there are mosses or low light plants, then some light may need to be supplemented to the ambient source.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't think ambient light is enough, here's the reason:

Ambient light in a room is around 50 lux. Indirect sunlight is 10,000-25,000 lux. Even with a heavy overcast, the sun is still providing 1000+ lux. 

It wouldn't be enough light to sustain moss or simple micro organisms, so it would not be good for shrimp.

Ultimately its up to you though.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

eco said:


> Your joking right?


Why would he be? When shrimp are in sunlight their colors enhance. It'd only make sense that their color would fade in darkness.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> I don't think ambient light is enough, here's the reason:
> 
> Ambient light in a room is around 50 lux. Indirect sunlight is 10,000-25,000 lux. Even with a heavy overcast, the sun is still providing 1000+ lux.
> 
> ...


I moved some tanks around and have 2 13w CFL's about 12" above a 10gal and the moss is dying, so even that's getting too far. I have to move stuff around get the light closer, so I would say ambient light is going to do nothing as well for plants/moss/micro foods.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> I moved some tanks around and have 2 13w CFL's about 12" above a 10gal and the moss is dying, so even that's getting too far. I have to move stuff around get the light closer, so I would say ambient light is going to do nothing as well for plants/moss/micro foods.



You took the words right out of my mouth.  And I drool.


----------



## Ajax_xajA (Aug 3, 2011)

In reference to the natural light cycles of animals in general, I know many of us choose to light the tanks during the night when we're home from work for our viewing pleasures. Assuming that ambient lighting is getting in during the day, and artificial lighting being provided during the darker hours, doesn't this create a lit environment in which it seems to be morning perpetually? 

For example, I live in California. The ambient lighting enters my room from around 6AM to 7 or 8PM in the summer. I have my lights on timer from 12PM to 12AM. This amounts to about an 18 hour "lit" day, which is by no means "natural". Doesn't the opposite apply here where the animals get too much light?


----------

